# Midi controllers?



## Manok

I'm getting into recording/writing electronic music, and I also happen to play classical piano. My question is, do midi controllers have to be connected to a PC in order to be used? Also if I got a full sized one would it be ok to practice on as long as it had weighted keys?


----------

